# Smoke This!



## grasshopper (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello all,
                  I am new to the forums so I thought I would introduce myself with some pics of some buds I have come across in the past few years. Enjoy!!!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome, a friend with weed (pics) ,
              is a frirnd indeed !


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2008)

*Nice pics mang and may i say they all look very smokable. :hubba:  *


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 24, 2008)

They were delicious !


----------

